# Chess



## allyson17white (Aug 23, 2013)

I think chess pieces are very expressive, so here are some of my pictures. 

*Fallen King*



*Defeated *


*Here I Stand*


*Refuge Destroyed  *


----------



## John_O (Aug 23, 2013)

Very creative close-up work. Poor Pawns didn't stand a chance!


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Pretty smart, these would make great 'stock photos.' I would recommend submitting them to a few sites, if you want a few extra pennies that is.

The OCD beast inside me wants to put the pieces on their respective squares, no half on/half off shenanigans for me thank you!


----------



## allyson17white (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the 'Defeated' one, really nice.


----------



## allyson17white (Aug 23, 2013)

Gumby said:


> I like the 'Defeated' one, really nice.



Yeah, I like that one to. Thanks.


----------



## philistine (Aug 23, 2013)

I've made some short experimental work using chess pieces, though I was inspired by the surrealist films of the 1930s-40s. They make nice work, don't they?


----------



## With intensity (Aug 23, 2013)

philistine said:


> I've made some short experimental work using chess pieces, though I was inspired by the surrealist films of the 1930s-40s. They make nice work, don't they?


That reference might be lost on the author of this thread.

PS  Allyson, I have a camera to.  It also takes pictures at anything I put in front of it.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

With intensity said:


> That reference might be lost on the author of this thread.
> 
> PS  Allyson, I have a camera to.  It also takes pictures at anything I put in front of it.



A bit presumptuous don't you think? Maybe Allyson is an avid surrealist film viewer?


----------



## With intensity (Aug 24, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> A bit presumptuous don't you think? Maybe Allyson is an avid surrealist film viewer?


Hence, the "might".


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 24, 2013)

philistine said:


> I've made some short experimental work using chess pieces, though I was inspired by the surrealist films of the 1930s-40s. They make nice work, don't they?



Oh man looking at the pictures, I had this voice in my head that was like one of those french noir films telling some kind of story.  If all her pictures were in black and white, this would work perfect!


----------



## WackedWes (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the idea of this set a lot, but I think it may have been better with marble or wooden pieces. The visual quality of the plastic is a bit.. plastic. It's very creative though.


----------



## godofwine (Sep 17, 2013)

allyson17white said:


> Yeah, I like that one to. Thanks.



Yes, the defeated one is my favorite, too.


----------

